# black drum flies?



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

we were out this after noon casting to BIG tailing blacks, i mean BIGGG and i was using a small shrimp patter, i dont get to fly fish much, but im going to start now that i have my skiff, but anyways wat would be a god patter for drum? i mean i had (wat i think were) perfect cast, even had one on, but either he spit it, or i pulled it out of his mouth(as he was comming towards me)
any tips would be great, thanks


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

So they were playing with the fly, but wouldn't get the hook? Don't change your fly. Slow down a little bit and make sure your rod tip is near touching the water. This will help you eliminate slack and get a better hook set. If you have slack it turns into a jerking motion during your strip/strike hook set.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was doing exactly that lol


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

crab pattern. rubber legs and a rattle.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Black Clouser also.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't got one on fly yets but the guides I have talked to in NIRL are using clouser and flats bunny patterns in black to hook up on black drum when the waters are all stirred up and murky. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6tgT1xfYGc


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks everyone
ill give it another try tonight if i get off work early enough and let ya know how we did


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

They will eat what a redfish and bonefish will eat...........usually.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

crabs...crabs crabs crabs ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

oh baby i got crabs!  ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

"LUNKER SAUCE" ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

They will lovvvee Those!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D and it's really good to eat too!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

rootbeer estaz, brown marabou, and green rubber legs does the trick for me!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

can i get a pic of that fly salty??


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Great big fuzzy maribou booger. Hot pink, hot chartreuse of solid black. Soak in shrimp flavor GULP! juice.

Where (roughly) were you fishing?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Caucasion,
I'm pretty sure I know the area you are fishing. I have been on a school of big black drum for weeks and my buddy and I have managed to boat only one. I also had one hooked that came loose, both were on shrimp.

We have tried live shrimp, dead shrimp, peeled shrimp, blue crabs, Gulp, a variety of dark colored flies to no avail. They are tricky to say the least. 

I heard dynamite works ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> Where (roughly) were you fishing?


 a good run south of the tityville swing bridge


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Black rattle clouser


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

picture coming soon.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks pics of all these flies would be sweet, so i can try to tie them myself


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Captain Rich Waldner's Terminator Crab









Here's another angle  (poor picture though)









Here's what it has caught









it also got me this'n on the edge of an oyster flat


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

WOWZER! A 50 gallon drum!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a real brute, I definitely need to try for those one of these days...


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

We catch some real big ones on fly up here in VA...but not from the microskiffs. They hang around the Chesapeake Bay Bridge tunnel each summer. We have caught fish up to 80-pounds on fly. Not a lie as the all tackle world record is 113 pounds 1 oz. We have had good luck on what we call a mummichog Clouser which is a Clouser with an orange/chartreuse mix on the belly then copper or root beer flash then olive on top. Some folks add a little black to the very top for more contrast. I think FFSW has a tying video of the fly on their website. 

If the pic works you can see the kinda fish we get...

Also be very quiet. The fish can be spooked but not "look" spooked. In other words they will not bolt like bonefish but nevertheless are spooked and will not eat. Be quiet and cast from max distance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## edlive96 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm no fly expert but I tied a bunny blue/black clouser and the trick I use for blacks is to cast ahead of the school and don't hardly move the lure/fly until they are on it and just crawl it with your rod tip low to the water and when you feel them bump it, come tight and let the fish put some tension on the line and stick em hard... catch them regularly on jigs and doa shrimp that way as they are tearing up the bottom searching for food and they come across something that doesn't taste/feel like grass/mud and will pick it up... sometimes you hook em under the jaw like snagging them but 70% of the time it is in their mouth.


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

I have also had this problem for many years.

Try and find a pattern for the fly "The Butt Ugly" tied by Herb Mossman.

I caught a 32# in Louisiana.


----------

